# Neuinstall: Problem mit extended Partition und fstab

## Starik

Hi,

hab gerade meinen neuen Laptop (Samsung X11 CeSeba),  per Hand mit Gentoo 2007.0 installiert. 

Hat auch prima geklappt bis auf folgendes Problem:

Meine Festplatte habe ich so partitioniert wie im Gentoo Handbuch. Hier meine /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/hda1 /boot reiserfs defaults,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda3 /     reiserfs defaults 0 1

/dev/hda5 /boot reiserfs defaults 0 0

/dev/hda6 /boot reiserfs defaults 0 0

/dev/hda7 /boot reiserfs defaults 0 0

/dev/hda8 /boot reiserfs defaults 0 0

/dev/hda2 /boot swap sw 0 0

/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,user 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

proc /proc proc nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

```

Allerdings findet mein gentoo (nach erfolgreichem boot) Befehle wie emerge, useradd nicht. Auch auf /var/log/messages kann ich nicht zugreifen. Ich glaube, daß Problem liegt an meiner Partitionierung, die ich zum ersten Mal mit einer extended Partition gemacht habe. Hier noch mein fdisk -l (wobei die Start- und Endblöcke nicht stimmen, da ich sie von meinem Desktop kopiert habe und nur die relevanten Sachen vom Laptop angepasst habe um nicht alles abschreiben zu müssen).

```

Disk /dev/hda: 30.7 GB, 30750031872 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3738 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/hda2              14         206     1550272+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3             207        1481    10241437+  83  Linux

/dev/hda4            1482        3738    18129352+  5  Extended

/dev/hda5            1482        3738    18129352+  83  Linux

/dev/hda6            1482        3738    18129352+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7            1482        3738    18129352+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7            1482        3738    18129352+  83  Linux

```

Wahrscheinlich muss ich nur noch irgendwas zur fstab hinzufügen, aber ich habe nix gefunden (google,suche)...

Für jede Hilfe wäre ich dankbar  :Smile: 

D A N K E ! ! !

Ciao,

Starik

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 e(rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7400 (rev a1)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

09:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

09:09.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b4)

09:09.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 09)

09:09.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 18)

09:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843

09:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 09)

09:09.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 04)

```

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ist es jetzt nur ein Tippfehler / Copy&Paste Fehler von dir, oder hast du wirklich 6 verschiedene /boot Einträge in der fstab? (vor allem vom swap!!!) mich wundert es, dass die Maschine überhaupt startet

----------

## c_m

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> mich wundert es, dass die Maschine überhaupt startet

 Naja, wird halt 5x übergemountet. Und Swap brauchst nicht zwingend.

@Starik Ich würd an deiner stelle noch mal genau ins handbuch schaun, wenn das wirklich deine fstab ist  :Wink: 

----------

## Starik

Ne sorry ist natürlich nicht meine fstab...Hier die Korrektur:

```

/dev/hda1 /boot reiserfs defaults,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda3 /     reiserfs defaults 0 1

/dev/hda5 /usr reiserfs defaults 0 0

/dev/hda6 /opt reiserfs defaults 0 0

/dev/hda7 /var reiserfs defaults 0 0

/dev/hda8 /home reiserfs defaults 0 0

/dev/hda2 swap sw 0 0

/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,user 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

proc /proc proc nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0 

```

----------

## manuels

was gibt denn

```
mount
```

 aus?

----------

## Starik

mount

```

/dev/hda3 on / type reiserfs (rw)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda5 on /usr type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/hda6 on /opt type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/hda7 on /var type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/hda8 on /home type reiserfs (rw)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid)

```

Muss ich wahrscheinlich nochmals installieren...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nikaya

Bei einer etwas komplexeren Partitionierung muß man bei der Installation höllisch aufpassen wo jetzt was hin soll und auch entsprechend mounten.

Und natürlich die Verzeichnisse vorher erstellen mit 

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo/{boot,usr,opt,var,home}
```

Da emerge und useradd nicht gefunden wurde (befinden sich in /usr) würde ich auch nochmal von vorne anfangen und genau aufpassen und alles mehrmals kontrollieren.

----------

## musv

Hast du mal nachgesehen, ob in /var oder in /usr überhaupt was drin ist.

Nur mal so 'ne Theorie:

Eventuell hast du die ganzen Partitionen schön angelegt, dann aber vergessen beim Installieren, die Partitionen auch an die entsprechende Stelle zu mounten. Folglich könnten die ganzen Daten aus /var und /usr auf /dev/hda3 unter den entsprechenden Verzeichnisnamen gelandet sein. Beim Starten des Systems werden die Verzeichnisse /var und /usr auf /dev/hda3 dann aber durch die fstab von den Partitionen /dev/hda5 und /dev/hda7 überdeckt, die wiederum leer sind.

Wie gesagt, ist nur 'ne Theorie, was am dümmsten passieren könnte.

Davon mal abgesehen halte ich diese übertriebene Partitioniererei für sinnlos. Vorteil ist, daß das gesamte System durch geringere Partitionsgrößen etwas schneller werden könnte. Nachteil dagegen ist der höhere Speicherplatzbedarf, da du für jede Partition eine gewisse Reserve mit einrechnen mußt, um sicherzustellen, daß das System immer noch genügend Platz zum Schreiben hat. Ich glaub nicht, daß der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil die ganzen Nachteile aufwiegt.

Die Ausgliederung von /boot und der Homeverzeichnisse, sowie bei ausreichend Optimierungs- / Spielwahn des Nutzers die Ausgliederung von /usr/portage in ein squashfs wäre das Maximale, was ich als sinnvoll erachten würde.

Nachtrag zur Bootparition:

Als meine Systemplatte mal abgeraucht ist, hatte ich mal vorübergehend den Inhalt der Boot-Partition auf /boot der Rootpartition untergebracht. Hatte da auch Reiserfs genutzt. Grub hatte da diverse Schwierigkeiten beim Booten und blieb manchmal sogar einfach steckern. Ich weiß nicht, ob es jetzt daran lag, daß ich keine separate Bootpartition mehr hatte oder daß ich Reiser genutzt hatte. Deshalb würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall raten, für die Bootpartition ext2 zu nutzen. Journaling ist bei der Größe des Bootlaufwerks nicht wirklich sinnvoll. 

Und wenn wir grad bei Größe sind: Bei mir ist die Bootpartition 25 mb groß. Wenn du nicht gerade wie der gute Mensch hier 20 Kernelimages installiert hast, wirst du auch 25 mb nie voll kriegen. Mit einem installierten Kernel ist bei mir die Bootpartition derzeit mit 3.9 mb befüllt.

----------

## Starik

Ja, ihr habt recht. Ich hab einfach blind die Partitionen erstellt und beim installieren die entsprechenden Partitionen nicht gemountet. Wenn ich allerdings die jeweiligen Dateien von /dev/hda3 auf die einzelnen Partitionen per Hand kopiere müsste es doch wieder funken, oder?

Danke nochmals.

----------

## manuels

Prinzipiell schon, da musst du allerdings drauf achten, dass du owner und Rechte beibehälst!

----------

## Starik

Ok, hab umpartitioniert. Jetzt funktionierts  :Smile: 

Danke nochmals für eure Tipps...

----------

